# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Icsi

## ella1980

ik heb 18 dagen geleden punctie gehad 16 dagen geleden heb ik terugplaatsing gehad van twee embrios afgelopen zaterdag ben ik ongesteld geworden maar heel raar donker bloed heel veel buikkrampen zondag had ik iets heftiger bloedverlies maar nog steeds geen helder bloed wel heel veel en paar oude bloed stukken nu moest ik vanmorgen testen van ziekenhuis dus ik gedaan en ik kreeg een hele lichte posieteve strepje nu weet ik het niet meer ben ik zwanger ben ik aan het misskramen of heb ik buitenbaarmoedelijk zwangerschap.want ik heb nog steeds bloed velies

----------


## Agnes574

Pppfff... daar weet ik het antwoord ook niet op; ik duim voor je dat het een goede zwangershap is!!

Sterkte!!

----------


## Sylvia93

Hallo Ella1980,

Ik zou met dit probleempje zeker wel even langs de huisarts gaan, of langs de gynaecoloog als je hierbij loopt. Deze heeft vast wel wat meer antwoorden voor je!

Sterkte en heel veel succes!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Ella,

Weet je inmiddels al waar het bloedverlies vandaan kwam?

Ik vond de volgende informatie:
*Menstruatie*
Als de behandeling niet gelukt is, krijgt u zo’n 10 tot 14 dagen na de punctie een menstruatie. Wij vragen u nadrukkelijk om ook deze uitslag aan ons door te geven, bijvoorbeeld door een van onze verpleegkundigen te bellen. 
Na een mislukte behandeling maakt u een afspraak op receptie 27 voor een nagesprek met één van onze artsen. Daar bespreken wij het verloop van uw behandeling. Een vervolgbehandeling kan tijdens dit gesprek voorbereid worden.
*Zwangerschapstest*
Als de menstruatie uitblijft, mag u 18 dagen na de punctie een zwangerschapstest doen. U kunt een test kopen bij de drogist of apotheek en thuis uitvoeren.
Het is niet verstandig de zwangerschapstest voor de 18e dag na de punctie uit te voeren. De uitslag van de zwangerschapstest is dan niet betrouwbaar. 
_(Bron; umcutrecht.nl)_

Ik hoop voor je dat het goed komt, heel veel succes en sterkte!

----------

